# Need Cruise Control for my Chevy Cruze LS



## MWCOOL (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket company offering cruise control yet?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is one posted yesterday for sale at a bit of a discount.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/20-c...ed-forum/928-cruise-control-kit.html#post9048


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

yes there was a thread for someone on here selling it cause they bought it and didnt need it anymore

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/20-chevrolet-cruze-classified-forum/928-cruise-control-kit.html


----------



## MWCOOL (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw your posting after I posted mine. Saving $20 and losing the warranty doesn't seem worth the risk to me.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

If you're concerned, you could buy it new.

There was someone else on this forum who installed a unit that looked exactly like that one on their Cruze, and aside from being a different stalk than what the factory would install, and having to drill a hole in the steering column shrowd, it otherwise worked well, with DIC prompts and everything. 

The Cruze has Cruise control built-in regardless of trim level... it's just a matter of adding in a way to turn it on.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

For anyone who is interested in seeing what would be involved in installing the Aftermarket Cruise Control from Rostra, I've linked the .PDF installation manual. Replace the "xx" with "tt" to activate the link.

hxxp://www.rostra.com/manuals/250-9003_Form5264RTP.pdf


----------



## topgun966 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had the dealer install this for me (I wouldn't take delivery of a car w/o cruise control so they threw it in) It works ok, I just wish it was in the steering wheel. They did tie it to the cars subsystems as in when you set the speed it does show up in the DIC. I will take pictures of it and post tomorrow.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just purchased the one from Rostra (205-9003) today. Hope to be able to install it this weekend.


----------



## simayanki (Sep 4, 2016)

scaredpoet said:


> If you're concerned, you could buy it new.
> 
> There was someone else on this forum who installed a unit that looked exactly like that one on their Cruze, and aside from being a different stalk than what the factory would install, and having to drill a hole in the steering column shrowd, it otherwise worked well, with DIC prompts and everything.
> 
> The Cruze has Cruise control built-in regardless of trim level... it's just a matter of adding in a way to turn it on.


Hello am just reading this post. I just bought a 2012 chevy cruze only to find out to my disappointment that it doesn't come with cruise control. I do alot of driving, and since you say they all come with the cruise control system built in it. Would substituting the steering wheel of LS for that of LT do the trick??


----------

